# Remember it’s conferance weekend



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

And I’m going to tell on you if you go duck hunting instead.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

And I will be telling on anybody I see on the green river.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Better to ask forgiveness than permission...


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good reason to have a DVR :grin:


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

That's why I love the boat. Take my little speaker in the dry box and listen away. Has never seem to scare the ducks away. Their just waiting for the big announcements like we are


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not into organized religion much, but the Church of the Holy Honker sounds good.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

paddler said:


> I'm not into organized religion much, but the Church of the Holy Honker sounds good.


Just be very careful not to an an S on the end of that church when typing trying to get to their website.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ignore'em. At this point we're all fooked...



> I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men-and they still exist among us-who enjoy what is, to them, the 'sport' of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on.
> 
> I think it is wicked for men to thirst in their souls to kill almost everything which possesses animal life. It is wrong, and I have been surprised at prominent men whom I have seen whose very souls seemed to be athirst for the shedding of animal blood.
> 
> President Joseph Fielding Smith


-O,-

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC -

You left out a very important part that is bolded below:

"I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men--and they still exist among us﻿--who enjoy what is, to them, the 'sport' of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on. *I do not believe any man should kill animals or birds unless he needs them for food*, and then he should not kill innocent little birds that are not intended for food for man. I think it is wicked for men to thirst in their souls to kill almost everything which possesses animal life. It is wrong, and I have been surprised at prominent men whom I have seen whose very souls seemed to be athirst for the shedding of animal blood." (Gospel Doctrine, 5th ed., Salt Lake City: Deseret Book, 1939, pp. 265-66.)


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

If any among us are still hunting ducks because we need them for food, I would suggest going to the grocery store where it is many, many times less expensive to procure needed food. 
The duck jerky I make is awesome, but I would hate to actually tally up the true costs...and I don't need it for food...but I sure do like hunting for it!!
R


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is why someone needs to show me the ropes on preparing waterfowl, I would be more inclined to join the fun


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> DallanC -
> 
> You left out a very important part that is bolded below:
> 
> "I never could see why a man should be imbued with a blood-thirsty desire to kill and destroy animal life. I have known men--and they still exist among us--who enjoy what is, to them, the 'sport' of hunting birds and slaying them by the hundreds, and who will come in after a day's sport, boasting of how many harmless birds they have had the skill to slaughter, and day after day, during the season when it is lawful for men to hunt and kill (the birds having had a season of protection and not apprehending danger) go out by scores or hundreds, and you may hear their guns early in the morning on the day of the opening, as if great armies had met in battle; and the terrible work of slaughtering the innocent birds goes on. *I do not believe any man should kill animals or birds unless he needs them for food*, and then he should not kill innocent little birds that are not intended for food for man. I think it is wicked for men to thirst in their souls to kill almost everything which possesses animal life. It is wrong, and I have been surprised at prominent men whom I have seen whose very souls seemed to be athirst for the shedding of animal blood." (Gospel Doctrine, 5th ed., Salt Lake City: Deseret Book, 1939, pp. 265-66.)


Dead chicken, dead turkey, dead mallard. What's common? They're all birds and they're all dead, and they'll all be eaten. The difference? Two you paid to have killed for you, the other you did yourself.

Unless you're a vegan, vegetarian, or whatever they call themselves, someone is going to "slaughter" what you eat...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

High Desert Elk said:


> Dead chicken, dead turkey, dead mallard. What's common? They're all birds and they're all dead, and they'll all be eaten. The difference? Two you paid to have killed for you, the other you did yourself.
> 
> Unless you're a vegan, vegetarian, or whatever they call themselves, someone is going to "slaughter" what you eat...


Very true - I'm not going into religious crusader mode here on the forum, as it is against the rules, but I had never heard about the quote that DallanC posted and wanted to read it in the context it was given. I noticed that a part of the citation was removed from his post and thought I'd add it - I didn't mean anything personal about it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> I noticed that a part of the citation was removed from his post and thought I'd add it - I didn't mean anything personal about it.


I know you didn't. I was commenting on the quotation. If you eat meat, you are either providing it for yourself, or paying someone else to do the dirty work for you, a paid "executioner" per se.

The quote in discussion probably means "thrill killing", or obsessive killing for whatever reason. Back in those days, many shot way more than they needed...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

One of our family friends is a teacher in the LDS church education system. He'll be coming with us on the opener on Saturday, just like he's done for the last 4 years.

The great part about conference is that you can catch it all later. No ward councils or other meetings, either... so I'd say the opening weekend of duck season is as good a time as any for it.

3 more days!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Behold, *I went to hunt beasts in the forests*; and the words which I had often heard my father speak concerning eternal life, and the joy of the saints, sunk deep into my heart. (Enos 1:3)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Taking things out of context or leaving sentences out can sure create a different out come.

You did notice that the priesthood session is only once a year now and in the spring (April). This should allow those who want to hunt and fish, or go to a football game, or to enjoy any outdoor activity on Saturday without having to hurry back (of course, your wife wouldn't be able to tag along because of the women's meeting). Also, with all the conference sessions available on the internet, you have the opportunity to listen to them when you can. 

Wilford Woodruff would have loved it. He was one of the first individuals to fly fish for "speckled trout" out west.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

1 Nephi 16:14 

“And it came to pass that we did take our bows and our arrows, and go forth into the wilderness to slay food for our families”....

I’ll be hunting Saturday and Sunday with 1 ear bud in for conference and one ear bud out for geese!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If I can find it, I will post it. A friend of mine went Goose hunting with President Monson. He loved hunting and fishing.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in church 90% of the time. That's considered "active". I think I'll be okay by missing church this weekend. Well, okay, I'll be missing church every Sunday this month. :grin:
But still...


----------



## carcass (Aug 14, 2017)

Ill be in SLC with a ticket for Saturday morning, then down to Panguitch area Monday morning to hunt my spike. By then they should be moving around pretty good. 
My priority is the Lord, not hunting. The elk will be there if I can find them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

No worries, just like JGK, I repent too dam  fast.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> If I can find it, I will post it. A friend of mine went Goose hunting with President Monson. He loved hunting and fishing.


He did indeed love to hunt. My neighbors boy, Brandon (with his Brittanys), was his guide, before he became President, on many pheasant shoots at a preserve near Moroni, UT. Brandon said those were some of President Monson's happiest days afield - but NEVER on Sunday.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

2 Airborne 12:14

12: "And thus saith the Great Spaghetti Monster: go forth and slay the beasts of the field with great abandonment. Be sureth to partake of the flesh of the beast excepting the vile carp and wiley coyote, and also the cursed black tailed jackrabbit. These critters you can shoot-eth and let lie and it is pleasing to me as I the lord have giveneth these as target practice to all of my children.

13: And it came to pass that If it be a fowl of the earth surely ye shall partake of the meat of the breast bare minimally and so be it the legs for salvation beyond the stars in heaven. If it be a beast of the wilderness ye shall taketh all 4-eth quarters and the meat of the backstrap and the meat of the tenderloin. Blessings be upon those that partake of the grisly meat of the neck and the ribs and the innards although not required for your everlasting salvation. 

14: So Let it be written and let it be done in accordance with the ordinances set forth by mine only beloved game agency, even the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources-eth"

Ya'll joined the wrong church-->my church spells it out pretty clearly what needs to be done, plus we encourage hunting on Sundays, don't require any money, and we have beer fountains and strippers in heaven. :grin:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Airborne said:


> 2 Airborne 12:14
> 
> 12: "And thus saith the Great Spaghetti Monster: go forth and slay the beasts of the field with great abandonment. Be sureth to partake of the flesh of the beast excepting the vile carp and wiley coyote, and also the cursed black tailed jackrabbit. These critters you can shoot-eth and let lie and it is pleasing to me as I the lord have giveneth these as target practice to all of my children.
> 
> ...


Take cover boys, the lightening is about to strike!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I enjoy listening to the talks on-line if I miss a day. The change in the night meeting makes it easier to miss, but I enjoyed going with my sons and then to dinner. Now we will be in field this eve-- probably still take the son to dinner though. 

The earlier quote by JSF is true-- who here would go out and shoot a couple hundred birds and not use them? We see the outrage when someone dumps a legal limit of ducks and doesn't use them. So why couldn't this man (Religious or not) be upset when many men were killing and not using hundreds of birds?

You don't need to be religious to have a conscience. 

And many Prophets and Apostles of the LDS church have/do hunt and fish. 

..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Airborne said:


> 2 Airborne 12:14
> 
> 12: "And thus saith the Great Spaghetti Monster: ..."


In all his glorious noodly appendage. 8)

Lets get some LOLCat Bible quotes going next :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh boy now you've done it Airborne!!~


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have many memories of doing yard work, raking leaves and such and having my dad's truck pulled on the lawn with the doors open and his radio blaring conference so we could partake of the message and still get some chores done. 

We weren't alone->You could drive around any neighborhood in southern Utah county on conference Saturday with your windows open and catch most of the message from all of the boom boxes and car radios playing the message from the brethren. Fun times...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Evidently God's a golfer too. Found this in LDS Doctrine and Covenants section 3 

2 For God doth not walk in crooked paths, neither doth he turn to the right hand nor to the left, (hits them straight down the middle no slicing or hooking) neither doth he vary from that which he hath said, (doesn't lie or cheat) therefore his paths are straight, and his course is one eternal round. (Imagine playing one eternal round of golf!)

3 Remember, remember that it is not the work of God that is frustrated, but the work of men; (God doesn't get frustrated while he plays only men do that. Of course, if you're always hitting it straight you wouldn't be frustrated.) :shock:

Parenthesizes added by me.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Airborne said:


> I have many memories of doing yard work, raking leaves and such and having my dad's truck pulled on the lawn with the doors open and his radio blaring conference so we could partake of the message and still get some chores done.
> 
> We weren't alone->You could drive around any neighborhood in southern Utah county on conference Saturday with your windows open and catch most of the message from all of the boom boxes and car radios playing the message from the brethren. Fun times...


Glad I'm not the only heathen out there!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Glad I'm not the only heathen out there!


Hear; hear Brother! Thou art NOT alone! :O||:-()/-:O--O:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> I'm not into organized religion much, but the Church of the Holy Honker sounds good.


Can we get this thread back to Holy Honkers??


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They aren't holy honkers until you shoot'em.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I really love honkers!!! both kinds!:grin:


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

Best thread ever! Airborne that was epic!


----------

